# Some pictures of my birds



## TipplerBeni (Sep 30, 2007)

The black birds are my danish/mottle tipplers an the other picture were some birds i've owned over the years


----------



## ippychick (Sep 19, 2007)

Beautiful!! And such a clean home they have!  

I haven't seen too many black pigeons ~ they're so pretty!


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow, those black ones are the same as Danish Highfliers correct? What flight style do they have? Are they kitting birds, how high and how long? I love them! Their pearl eyes are so nice! Do you ever sell birds? Thanks, John.
PS-Any more pics of your coop?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Your black tipplers are beautiful!
Tipplers are so popular o:
I probably won't get any for a while though. I'm pretty happy with my Flying Flights


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

What beautiful birds you have! And they look like they have such nice homes too.


----------



## TipplerBeni (Sep 30, 2007)

*Thanks for the comments.*

My black are danish highfliers/mottle tipplers. I have about 25-30 of them. I dont have any for sale but if you live in Florida or ever come through the air Give me a shout. I'll give you a pair or 2. I dont like to sale birds that arent my line. I've added a couple pairs an crossed into my birds since i had them so long they were breeding the white out the birds. I have more pictures I will add. I get about 3-5 hours out of them. I fly big stocks I had at one point 65 that would give me 5 hours which was enough for me at the time. 
Thanks again for the comments.They brought a smile to my face.

Beni
Spanish Fly Loft.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Wow! you have beautiful birds.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Those are lovely birds. Thanks for posting the pictures.

Margaret


----------



## TipplerBeni (Sep 30, 2007)

*some more pics with newer danish coop*

newer danish coop


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Benni! The pics of the newer Danish coop are not showing up though


----------



## *ADRIAN* (Jun 3, 2005)

They are really good looking birds
the loft also looks spectacular


----------



## thunderbirds (Jan 11, 2008)

do you have any thunderbirds?


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Very Nice Birds! Some day I'll have Tipplers also. Hopefully this year. ND Cooper


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

*Wonderful*

Those blacks are just awesome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keval90 (Feb 23, 2008)

*watch out these pics*

http://community.webshots.com/album/563072125GSXrBm?vhost=community


----------



## Chicken_Pigeon (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice pigeons!!!! I really like the loft you have for them  Keep up the good work!


----------

